# [SOLVED] Why Is My Computer Turning On By Itself?



## jek1862 (Aug 30, 2009)

At the stroke of midnight, every night, my computer automatically turns on. And it STAYS on...for HOURS. One time I checked it 4am, that would be on for 4 hours and it was STILL on! When I turn on the monitor, I am just at the log in screen. I then shut the [bleep] thing off.
This is getting to be a REAL pain. I do not understand why my computer is turning on at that hour, and running for hours, until I shut it off. I have looked at several things in the Control Panel to try and figure out why my computer is doing this. I've checked the Task Scheduler. I do not see anything that is scheduled to turn on at midnight. I've checked my antivirus settings and other applications to see if I have any set to turn on at midnight, for updates or whatever...I cannot find anything. I also have checked Windows Update. I have that scheduled to come on every day at THREE A.M., not midnight. Plus that is greyed out and I couldn't change it even if I wanted to. I don't know what else to look for in the Control Panel or on my computer to determine why my computer is turning on at this hour, and the baffling part...why it stays on for hours until I shut it off. If it was some kind of an update, you would think the computer would shut itself off after it had 'done its scheduled work'. Obviously, SOMETHING on my computer is causing it to turn on at midnight every night and run for hours and I need some ideas on trying to figure out what it is so I can STOP it. Other things or areas I might look at? Any ideas as to what may be causing it to go on, and stay on? Thanks.(I have Vista Ultimate)


----------



## Squashman (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: Why Is My Computer Turning On By Itself?*

My last computer had an option in the bios to set a power on time.

Do you have any other computers?


----------



## jek1862 (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: Why Is My Computer Turning On By Itself?*

No I don't. Maybe it is something in the BIOS...never thought of that. What should I check there that may be related to this?


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: Why Is My Computer Turning On By Itself?*

I can't say for sure as I don't know what BIOS you are using, but there are usually Scheduling options (they may be in a sub-menu, so have a good look around).


----------



## jek1862 (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: Why Is My Computer Turning On By Itself?*

Thank you for your reply. The wording in my particular BIOS is a bit different than what you are listing, so I am going to list what I have in my BIOS and the settings and then you can advise me as to what to do, change, etc. I don't have a 'Wake on LAN' or a 'Wake on Ring' but I believe I have 'similar' categories. First off, here are the main categories in my particular BIOS, in case you want me to go to a particular category to adjust a setting:

BIOS Main Categories

1. Standard CMOS Features
2. Advanced BIOS Features
3. Advanced Chipset Features
4. Integrated Peripherals
5. Power Management Setup(similar to your 'Power Options')
6. PnP/Pci Configurations
7. Frequency Voltage Control

Categories under 'Power Management Setup', which I think apply to my problem:

1. HDD Power Down-Disabled
2. Suspend Mode-Disabled
3. Video Off Option-Suspend-Off
4. Video Off Method-V/H Sync+Blank
5. Modem Use IRQ-3
6. Soft-Off by PWRBTN-Instant-Off
7. Power On After Power Fail-Off
8. AMD k8 Cool'n'Quiet Control-Auto
9. VGA-On
10.LPT & COM-LPT/COM
11.HDD & FDD-On
12.PCI Master-On
13.Power On By PCI Card-Enabled
14.Modem Ring Resume-Disabled
15.RTC Alarm Resume-Disabled
16.Date(of Month)-0
17.Resume Time(hr-mm-ss)-0 0 0

Please look these settings over and see if they should be as you think they should be. If not, please tell me to change a setting or settings. If I need to go to a different category, please of course tell me the category and what sub-category I should be looking for and what to change it to. Thanks


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: Why Is My Computer Turning On By Itself?*

I would have thought it was this option:


> 15.RTC Alarm Resume-Disabled


But it appears to be disabled.

Change this value "*17.Resume Time(hr-mm-ss)-0 0 0*" to the value for 10 minutes after you go into the BIOS (note that it will probably be in 24 hour time) and then turn your computer off and see if it wakes itself up in 10 minutes.


----------



## Dblanchard1278 (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: Why Is My Computer Turning On By Itself?*

Also check your Power managment Setup to see if there is any options pertaining to your problem.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Why Is My Computer Turning On By Itself?*

disable this

Power On By PCI Card-Enabled


----------



## jek1862 (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: Why Is My Computer Turning On By Itself?*

dai got it, thank you! Disabled Power on by PCI Card. For the first time my computer did not suddenly start itself at midnight last night. I am assuming the problem is now solved. Question that still looms in my mind is WHY did this suddenly start happening? I haven't been monkeying in the BIOS lately, nor have I done anything I know of to have caused this, but obviously SOMETHING did. Anyway, I am of course pleased the problem appears to be solved and I want to thank you all for your help.
However, I just have a new problem(don't they ever end??) regarding System Restore. I won't go into the details here, I will start a new thread on that shortly. I am wondering what forum would be most appropriate for that. Moderator or whomever: please tell me which forum you would prefer I post my problem with System Restore in. Otherwise, I will put it in the Vista support forum, and if that is wrong, of course please move it to the proper forum. Thanks.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Why Is My Computer Turning On By Itself?*

put it in vista

glad you have it sorted,these things occur from time to time


----------

